# UK citizen needing a Philippine 9a visa.



## Neil Fixter (May 7, 2021)

The only requirement on the application form for a 9a Visa from the Philippine Embassy London that I am not sure about is proof that my Philippine Wife is presently in the Philippines. How do I prove this??


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I guess you would need something like a signed affidavit from her confirming her where abouts. The embassy should be able to answer that.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Think she would most likely need a letter from her Barangay or Civic centre confirming her address and also something like a housing tax reciept , not sure who the Philippine ambassador is now in London but when we went there to get my visa etc they were very helpful


----------

